# DSS Electric Drag Team sets the 1st OFFICIAL Canadian record!!!



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

casey.mynott said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just sending some info that was sent out this morning. Feel free to pass it around. Enjoy! ;D


Welcome to the forum, Casey. Congrats  You could park that EV in the garage here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/

major


----------



## welder4u (Nov 30, 2010)

Great job!


----------

